# Where to find Pen Kits



## rolltide4469 (Feb 1, 2011)

Where does everyone get their pen kits?  Or is this a trade secret?   I have been using PennIndus. but looking to see what else is out there.  

Thanks


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 1, 2011)

rolltide4469 said:


> Where does everyone get their pen kits?  Or is this a trade secret?   I have been using PennIndus. but looking to see what else is out there.
> 
> Thanks




No secrets, the "big" three (3):

Berea,
Penn State
CSUSA (Utah)

there are distributors as well, ie woodturningz, wood-n'whimsies and am sure
others will chime in and add to the list.


----------



## RichB (Feb 1, 2011)

Woodcraft


----------



## omb76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Also check out: 

Bear Tooth Woods
Arizona Silhouette
Exotic Blanks


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 1, 2011)

www.Timberbits.com


----------



## manatee (Feb 1, 2011)

From most of those posted above!


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 1, 2011)

watch for group buys posted in the GROUP BUYS forum (whodathunk?)  you can get your kits at up to 38% off list...makes the shopping dollars go a lot further.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2011)

Exotic Blanks
LauLau Woods
Wood Pen Pro

My top three.


----------



## David M (Feb 1, 2011)

all of above.....


----------



## BKelley (Feb 1, 2011)

Woodcraft is a good supplier.  While my local store does not carry everything I want, they will try to get it for me. They have knowledgable personel who are always willing to help me.  They bend over backwards to make sure I am happy and my purchases fit my needs.  They are interested in my latest turnings, how my family is and are just good folks to deal with. 

Wishing your lathe always hums a beautiful tune,

Ben


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2011)

Woodcraft sells Berea kits and the same kits can be purchased cheaper from resellers such as Arizona Silhouette, Bear Tooth Woods, Exotic Blanks or from Berea Hardwoods directly. 

You are lucky to have knowledgeable and helpful workers at your woodcraft store. Woodcraft is handy for picking up that kit or blank needed quickly. Heck,you are lucky to have a woodcraft. I have to drive to Dallas, Ft. Worth, or OKC. I cringe at times when I hear some of the penturning advice given by some of the workers at the Woodcraft stores I go to. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don



BKelley said:


> Woodcraft is a good supplier.  While my local store does not carry everything I want, they will try to get it for me. They have knowledgable personel who are always willing to help me.  They bend over backwards to make sure I am happy and my purchases fit my needs.  They are interested in my latest turnings, how my family is and are just good folks to deal with.
> 
> Wishing your lathe always hums a beautiful tune,
> 
> Ben


----------



## lorbay (Feb 1, 2011)

But what about poor old Smitty37. I'm a smitty fan.

Lin.


----------



## arioux (Feb 1, 2011)

On top of IAP page there is a blue box claled "links".  Click it and select vendor on the next screen.  They are all there.  Shop around as they each have their speciality or special.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 1, 2011)

Don, I'm in agreement about Woodcraft. I have vowed to never step foot in the local one here again. Especially after the salesman tried convincing a lady that fountain pens only have blue ink, and they don't make any other colors for them.


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Feb 1, 2011)

Let us not forget, Hut Products
I have seen Lee Valley - Veritas  have pens
as well a Rockler


----------



## Padre (Feb 1, 2011)

Exoticblanks.com
Arizona Silhouette
Berea

I try to frequent members of IAP


----------



## AKPenTurner (Feb 2, 2011)

I've used Lee Valley (sells Berea kits). They have a decent selection, and I generally get a better price than straight from Berea. As far as quality kits, IMHO, you can't beat CSUSA.
I haven't used Woodcraft very much, as they usually charge a lot more for shipping costs to AK.


----------



## Curly (Feb 2, 2011)

William Wood-Write at http://www.penblanks.ca/home.php

Pete


----------



## Mr Mac (Feb 2, 2011)

Woodcraft
Rockler
Wood Turningz though is my new favorite!


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 2, 2011)

+1 for all the above, plus Google is an excellent source for information!:biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Feb 2, 2011)

another option  WWW.SMITTYSPENWORKS.COM


----------



## Dudley Young (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree and all that should keep him busy for a while.


----------



## rolltide4469 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help.  I have been using wood turningz also.  I really like the customer service there.


----------



## Mr Mac (Feb 8, 2011)

rolltide4469 said:


> Thanks for all the help.  I have been using wood turningz also.  I really like the customer service there.


I just ordered some cigar pen kits and the price was better than 50% off of the normal price I pay and it took just under two days (47 hours as a matter of fact) from the time I clicked to complete the order and the time I had them in my hands!  Ryan and crew do a great job!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 8, 2011)

The two best - and this includes the best service and shipping available. ( I think) are:

http://www.woodturningz.com/Pen_Kits.aspx Westfield Indiana

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/ in Arizona

I do live in Indiana, have ordered from *Woodturningz* Monday afternoon, and received it Tuesday morning! Several times

I have ordered from *Arizona Silhouette* on Friday afternoon and received it first thing Monday.  Also I have ordered from *Arizona* on Monday morning and I usually receive it by Wednesday at the latest.

Both r very accurate!
Good luck 
Randy


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 10, 2011)

I will too put in the good word for smitty37 he always ships fast and accurate order filling. He is a good man to do buisness with.


----------



## DotDoc (Feb 10, 2011)

I have never had a good experience at my local Woodcraft store.  The foks that work there are not really interested in my low level purchases but they are local and I can get what I need in a hurry.  Sometime you just have to suck it up and move on. I order from PSI and CSUSA.


----------



## Akula (Feb 10, 2011)

I like the prices from woodturninz but they are kinda slow to Texas and I seem to end up paying more to the post office on their flat rate packages.  I called them a few times after paying their shipping and then paying more to the postal carrier and nothing ever was done.  It's only a few extra dollars and I have posted before about it and it still bugs me.  I know when I need some silver/chrome slimlines, I'll still order and the same will happen LOL

I shop around with those listed.  I have not found a one stop shop, I like things from the different places.  

BearTooth Woods for my Elegant Sierras
Wooden Wonders for all my CA needs
Those two get my business.

and this reminds me, it's about time to place some orders...supplies running low---so any supplier want to make a great deal *wink*  LOL


----------



## 76winger (Feb 10, 2011)

PSI has thus far been my source of choice, partly because they were the first place I got supplies from and I have always got good service from them. But also because I like the styling of their medium to high end kits. 

I could also easily take a liking to Woodturningz as they continue to grow, and I could literterally drive right by their place of business daily if I took an alternate path to work.

Then Rockler and Woodcraft are good when I need to drop in and get something right away, but they're both over 30 miles away, so I don't go unless it's worth the trip.


----------

